# creep feeder



## that's*satyrical (Nov 28, 2012)

I would like to set one up. My goat babies are getting too big to carry in for the night now which is where I usually grain them separate from the big goats. What kind of creep feeder do you use? Did you build your own inexpensively? Please share. Pics welcome. Thanks!!!


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Nov 28, 2012)

i built one out of a 2x4 frame 3ftx4ftx4ft tall, with 1x4s 4in apart all they way around it


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure how well you can see this in the pic, but what we did was made a small door into the bottom of one of our kidding pens.  I made a sliding cover for it to keep the entrance closed up if I don't want kids to get out or in but it worked perfect for integrating kids into the herd and for feeding them.  They could slip in and out to eat, drink, take an undisturbed nap, or get away from any bullies.

I had to show them a couple time how to get in and out, kind of playing with them, but they figured it out really fast.






Edited to add that this was super cheap because we used old pallets and the fencing was from a garden I tool down.  If you have anything to repurpose, you probably could do something like this for less than $20.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks, yeah I think I could fashion something from leftover wood scraps & fencing, I just would like to see some pics of what other BYH members have done to come up with an idea of the best way to go about it with what we have.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 29, 2012)

I suspect you have seen mine, I have posted it a coulple times, but I will add it for others as another idea on a creepfeeder design, This works well if you have several kids. For not very many kids, I can see the one hole design working fine, but with our 30 or 40 kids we need more slots than just one space. 

Of course width and size of spaces(hole) would depend on breed. I find the hard part about the Boers is kids can be 50 or 60 lbs by 8 to 10 weeks of age and a young yearling doe can pretty much fit into the same size hole as a large 10 week old kid. Hieght of the hole/spaces can help with this.


----------



## ksj0225 (Nov 29, 2012)

I fashioned ours (well my husband did lol) after 20 kids.... However we didn't take into account that one of our adult boers will do ANYTHING for feed!!! So we should have built it taller.  I'm 5 ft 7 and it comes up to my boobs but she can jump it. So the next one will be higher!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 29, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> I fashioned ours (well my husband did lol) after 20 kids.... However we didn't take into account that one of our adult boers will do ANYTHING for feed!!! So we should have built it taller.  I'm 5 ft 7 and it comes up to my boobs but she can jump it. So the next one will be higher!


Ours is just a couple inches above 3 feet. Because all those walls/plywood boards making the creep pen are cugt at 36" tall.    We had one doe that would jump 4 feet, She wasn't anything amazing as far as quality, so we sold her to a lovely older couple that didn't mind her wildness.  She was psycho at our farm. the couple said within a week they had her eating whole corn out of their hands and she had calmed down. She was born on our farm, but I guess she just never was able to adjust to our set up.  

Well, that was way off subject. 

Having a doe constantly get into the creep feed area is a pain, but they eat a heck of a lot and they can be pushy with the kids that are trying to learn to eat grain.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool designs!


----------

